# Q7 Suspension lowering kit - mechanical?



## BigE R32 (Jun 9, 2008)

Has anyone used or heard anything about this kit?
http://oempl.us/index.php?main...d=529
How does it work? Ride quality? How does it compare to the H&R Sport Springs?
Cheers!


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

This is only for air-ride Q7's. If you don't have air, H&R springs are the way to go. Hit us up for a quote on them...


----------



## BigE R32 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_This is only for air-ride Q7's. If you don't have air, H&R springs are the way to go. Hit us up for a quote on them...

Thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I don't have the air suspension on my Q. Do you recommend using the stock struts and shocks with the H&R's? How is the ride quality? It's our family transport so it needs to still be comfy








Thanks again


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

It will be more firm than stock, but not uncomfortable. There is always a trade-off.


----------



## seekay03 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMpl.us)*

I want to lower my 4.2 s line with adaptive air but I'm confused by what to buy. There is a "suspension black box" that is plug and play from JE Design but it's a little pricey. I've also seen the mechanical kit from oempl.us which is pretty cheap but I'm not quite sure how it works and if it will affect my suspension over time. I would appreciate any input you or anyone else has. Thanks!


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

To speak as neutral as possible, these are two different approaches to the same problem. In a nutshell, you need to "trick" your air-ride suspension into thinking it is too high which will force it to lower further than normal and give you the look you want. Both packages provide this functionality.
- The electronic kit is available from a host of different companies and available for all vehicles with air-ride from one tuner or another. The operation is basically the same and it overrides the factory system to reset the ride height to a lower stance of your choosing.
- The mechanical kit is comprised of four hardware components that replace the factory-installed adjusters between the vehicle chassis and the suspension at each corner. By adjusting the length of each arm, you can modify the neutral position of the vehicle height to the stance of your choosing.
The pro of most of the electronic kits is that you can adjust the height on the fly. However, most vehicles allow you to do this already, so I not sure what it actually offers. The con of the electronic kit is that the installation is rather involved and can be invasive to the factory electronics, depending on what package you purchase.
The pro of the mechanic kit is the ease of installation and that it does not affect or interfere with your factory electronics. The con of the mechanical kit is that you cannot adjust the ride height on the fly outside of the factory adjustability already provided by the vehicle.
The con to both of these kits is that they force the vehicle suspension to operate at a lower setting than they are intended to and there is a potential for decreased component life. However, since most air-ride equipped vehicles already have a range of adjustment built in, this potential risk is pretty minimal.
I hope that gives you a good look at the two kits.
Letting my bias show a bit, our mechanical kit is cheaper and does the same thing.














BUY NOW!!

















_Modified by OEMpl.us at 4:44 PM 11-2-2008_


----------



## BigE R32 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMpl.us)*

Thanks for the info! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Still undecided at this time whether we will lower the Q or roll stock. I think we will look at some new 22" wheels first and than look at some lowering springs for the finishing touch.
BTW. Just ordered some stuff from you guys for my R32 . Thanks for the quick shipment!
Cheers!


----------

